# Remember that Mode7 cracktro?



## CeeDee (Feb 25, 2017)

You know the one. 


Well, I recreated the font from that into a usable format - "Banana in Your Pocket"
Feel free to use it for whatever. It looks great in a signature!

(Font dumped from ROM by @AyanamiRei0 and altered by me)


----------



## Jayro (Feb 25, 2017)

That cracktro always pissed me off........


----------



## linuxares (Feb 25, 2017)

Ahh good old cracktros. Nostaliga... sweet sweet nostalgia.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2017)

Cracktros are horrible.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Cracktros are horrible.


The font isn't horrible!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 25, 2017)

I hated those damn things XD Always took forever to load, so I found ROMs without them out of spite.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> The font isn't horrible!



Guess I'm more of a preservationist.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Guess I'm more of a preservationist.


I can understand why you think the cracktro itself if horrible but I'm rather fond of it myself. 
I _do_ like clean ROMs, but cracktros can be fun by themselves.


----------



## cearp (Feb 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Cracktros are horrible.


i really liked echelon's intro on skies of arcadia, i used to put the disk in just to listen to it sometimes 
some also have trainers built in, just for fun.
if the music and graphics are nice enough, i don't mind. it's better than the game stopping half way and popping up with an advert (websites and videos these days!)

of course, i prefer a perfect, archive, exact data backup rom


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 25, 2017)

i want to know, waddafuk is it, i remember one day when i downloaded some game for gba i think, and when i opened this this screen was showed XD


----------



## cearp (Feb 25, 2017)

cearp said:


> i really liked echelon's intro on skies of arcadia, i used to put the disk in just to listen to it sometimes


----------



## linuxares (Feb 25, 2017)

The Demoscene is freaking sweet. I had a sweet spot for Fairlight and Razor1911


----------



## LuxerWap (Feb 26, 2017)

I honestly didn't like the intros. They take forever to skip. Should've seen how many times I kept mashing the heck out of that A Button.


----------



## migles (Feb 26, 2017)

cearp said:


>



damn that is a sweet song, but did that "trtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtr" noise was part of it, or is the bad recording?



DinohScene said:


> Guess I'm more of a preservationist.


well, @CeeDee is trying to preserve the font 

guys we get it, you have a strong erected opinion about cracktros, but this is about the font used on one of thoose, please don't get so startled


----------



## cearp (Feb 27, 2017)

migles said:


> damn that is a sweet song, but did that "trtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtrtr" noise was part of it, or is the bad recording?


i'm not too sure which part you mean sorry! but you can get the actual .mod file from the guy's website, at least you could a while ago, and that would be perfect etc


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2017)

I miss those so much. I miss when it wasn't considered a proper dump if the game didn't have an intro and wasn't trimmed.


----------



## cearp (Feb 27, 2017)

@migles - https://modarchive.org/index.php?request=view_by_moduleid&query=170962 download that, get foobar2000 and then install this plugin http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_dumb


----------



## migles (Feb 27, 2017)

cearp said:


> @migles - https://modarchive.org/index.php?request=view_by_moduleid&query=170962 download that, get foobar2000 and then install this plugin http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_dumb


didn't need foobar, linux xplayed played it fine  it's a cool music
the noise is still there, i mean there is a "background" instrument (or noise) (more noticiable in the video) who resembles like interference you get in analog audio
it makes me remember the old days when my sega composite to antenna adapter had corrusion on it which made the sound have interference


----------



## DaFixer (Feb 27, 2017)

I love cracktro's remembers me from the good old C64/Amiga 500 days.


When I was busy with my first GBA flashcard (XGflash 256mbit) many GBA games got a cracktro some with trainers.
Most off those roms also get a Sram patch to save games on older GBA flashcards.

Some NDS games got a cracktro, but not that many.

If some poeple like those cracktro tunes, can try sounds from the demoscene (c64,Amiga,ZX Spectrum).
Poeple are still making chiptunes/demos for those old computers, like this one:


----------



## enarky (Feb 27, 2017)

I wish people still made cracktros and intros. Miss that big time. Release it with an "iamlame.ips" patch that removes the intro like Capital did back in the GBC days, for all I care.

@cearp, I loved that Skies of Arcadia cracktro tune, too!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ew, forced sign up for download. You could have chosen a better site?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 27, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Ew, forced sign up for download. You could have chosen a better site?



I would've assumed it was a link to adf.ly


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 27, 2017)

cracktros are cancer. They infuriate me and rather than acknowledge the group who does them, i'll go out of my way to blackball them.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 27, 2017)

I suppose I come from a forgotten era, but many times I enjoyed the cracktro more than the actual game on my C64.


----------



## Sliter (Feb 27, 2017)

LuxerWap said:


> I honestly didn't like the intros. They take forever to skip. Should've seen how many times I kept mashing the heck out of that A Button.


here how I strated using savestates :/


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm just waiting until someone starts putting in a cracktro over the 3DS loading sceen.
Frankly I'm surprised it hasn't happened yet.


----------

